

A Chrome Extension to Make Brain Pickings Truly Ad-Free - andybons
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/brain-freeze/fghmpfhlmghdninlimmocofbebblodgd/details

======
mmastrac
I don't know if I'm missing some context, but this seems like a really mean-
spirited plug at someone. I would say this isn't appropriate for HN, and I'm
not sure who would upvote this.

Here's the Chrome Extension's description:

"So you made it through the first paragraph of the Curator's Code without
killing yourself only to find out that your favorite, humble, curator-person
Maria Popova is generating money through affiliate links on her self-described
"Ad Free" blog.

"You're angry. But don't fret.

"This extension strips Brainpickings of all affiliate revenue––giving you a
truly ad free, yet still unbelievably pretentious curatorial experience that
you've grown to love."

------
dbyrd
``` (function drain() { var links = document.getElementsByTagName('a');

    
    
      for (var i = 0; i < links.length; i++) {
        var link = links[i];
        var href = document.getElementsByTagName('a')[i].getAttribute('href');
    
        if (href) {
          href = href.replace('tag=braipick-20', '')
        }
    
        link.setAttribute('href', href);
      };

})(); ```

